# Steam friert ein beim Herunterladen von Spielen



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2019)

Hi zusammen

Ich versuche seit einer Stunde "Crash N-Sane Trilogy" und "Spyro Reigneted Trilogy" zu installieren, weder einzeln noch zusammen geht die Installation. PC habe ich schon neugestartet, Steam auch sowie Steam Neu Heruntergeladen und installiert. Aber am selben Ort wo Steam schon war ohne es zu installieren und ich habe keine Lust alle Spiele neu zu installieren wenn ich Steam ganz lösche. (Steht so auf deren Webseite)

Die Probleme sind unterschiedlich: 

Crash: Der Download stoppt von selbst nach rund 300MB und auch das stoppen und Neustarten des Downloads funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich versuche den Download zu entfernen nachdem ich es gestoppt habe, friert Steam ein und stürzt ab!

Spyro: Das zusätzliche Fenster das erscheint nachdem ich in der Bibliothek auf "Installieren" klicke wo ich den Installationsort eingebe, friert ein und der Download startet nicht mal.

Ich habe auch schon den Antivirus überprüft aber dort ist nichts blockiert was mit Steam zu tun hat, Vorschläge?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2019)

Mal die Platte mit CrystalDiskInfo geprüft?


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal die Platte mit CrystalDiskInfo geprüft?



Ja habe ich und das Tool sagt "Gut" ich bin echt ratlos, weil ansonsten läuft Steam, Updates hat der Client keine das habe ich schon überprüft.

EDIT: Im Moment läuft der Download von Crash und Spyro ist in der Warteschlange. Keine Ahnung woher die Probleme kamen, aber mal sehen ob ich Heute noch zocken kann  Beim Herunterladen zeigt Steam immer an wie stark Netzwerk und Festplatte ausgelastet werden, das Netzwerk hat unterbrüche. Aber YT ging ohne Probleme vorhin aber bin jetzt nicht auf YT damit die Leitung reicht.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

Sicher das der Antivirus da nicht zwischenfunkt ?

Genau dein Problem ist mir bekannt. Da wurde auch mal ein Game Download an unterschiedlichen Stellen abgebrochen und Steam ist gleich danach eingefroren weil eben ein Virenprog ohne Hinweis Dateien des Downloads als gefährlich eingestuft hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Oktober 2019)

Spricht aber für ein schlechtes Programm.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

Ja wie Avira zum Beispiel. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr was der User damals für eines verwendet hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2019)

Beide Spiele wurden heruntergeladen aber beide hatten oft unterbrüche während dem Download  Bin froh das beide funktionierten und habe Crash auch schon angespielt, Spyro teste ich Morgen mal kurz. Bin Heute schon zu Müde zum zocken.  

Ich habe nochmals im AV nachgeschaut, dort ist nix drin von Steam was blockiert ist, oder es ware Verbindungsprobleme mit der VPN. Hätte wohl erwähnen sollen das ich eine VPN nutze, stimmts?  Eiegntlich läuft die immer wunderbar und es ist die VPN des AV Anbieters. 

Bei GoG ist schon der Halloween Sale gestartet, wenn der auch bei Steam startet werde ich vermutlich wieder ein paar Games kaufen und dann mal sehen wie es mit dem Download aussieht. In den Steameinstellungen ist die Downloadgeschwindigkeit nicht begrenzt.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

Im Antivir muss auch nix blockiert sein das war bei dem erwähnten User auch nicht der Fall aber das Programm hatte während des Downloads angeblich gefährliche Dateien festgestellt und dadurch für diese Probleme gesorgt. Das Update des Games um das es ging damals war 100% sauber. Na sollte das nochmals auftreten das Antivir einfach mal komplett beenden und schauen ob es dann geht


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2019)

Wozu brauchst du VPN bei Steam? Insbesondere, wo du dann nur ein paar hundert kb/s möglich sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Oktober 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du VPN bei Steam? Insbesondere, wo du dann nur ein paar hundert kb/s möglich sind.


Ich lade meistens mit zwischen 5-10MB/s runter also ein bisschen mehr als nur die paar kb/s  DIe VPN ist immer an aber da Steam sich den "PC" merkt, ist es einfacher die VPN immer anzulassen bei Steam als wenn ich jedesmal wenn die VPN aus ist wieder den Bestätigungscode von der Email brauche, wenn ich dann wieder die VPN nutze. Ich könnte die VPN auch nie nutzen aber wofür hätte ich die dann?


----------

